# Riding in the trees of Whitefish, Montana



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks like a great time:thumbsup:

I hope to shred that epic pow sometime soon in montana!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It was good times. I made a day trip to Fernie in BC a few days ago as well. But, half the mountain was closed due to avalanche safety and then winds shut down all but 2 lifts. Trees were falling on the slopes and people were getting blown down. Pretty much a waste of a day trip. I would have loved to have ridden the whole mountain. 

Incidentally, the people here in MT and in Canada are some of the nicest people I've ever met. I was a little leary at first when complete strangers tried to chat me up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Incidentally, the people here in MT and in Canada are some of the nicest people I've ever met. I was a little leary at first when complete strangers tried to chat me up.


Yeah man, it's a different world outside of the east coast and big city life.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> ]Incidentally, the people here in MT and in Canada are some of the nicest people I've ever met. I was a little leary at first when complete strangers tried to chat me up.


It was the same way for me moving from California to Idaho. When random people waved at me I thought they were mad or something :laugh:. It's funny how you get so used to people being assholes that it becomes the norm.

If you liked Whitefish, you should come check out Schweitzer in Sandpoint, ID a few hours west. We have some of the best tree-riding in N America, no lines and a great atmosphere to top it off.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

LuckyRVA said:


> Incidentally, the people here in MT and in Canada are some of the nicest people I've ever met. I was a little leary at first when complete strangers tried to chat me up.


Folk in MT and Canada are kind of lonely and they didn't go "Ayo dun..."

btw...how nice are they?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> It was the same way for me moving from California to Idaho. When random people waved at me I thought they were mad or something :laugh:. It's funny how you get so used to people being assholes that it becomes the norm.
> 
> If you liked Whitefish, you should come check out Schweitzer in Sandpoint, ID a few hours west. We have some of the best tree-riding in N America, no lines and a great atmosphere to top it off.


Really? I had no idea I may have to look into that. This was my first time riding in trees and I fell in love with it. 

Next year we already have our trip planned for Jackson Hole.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Folk in MT and Canada are kind of lonely and they didn't go "Ayo dun..."
> 
> btw...how nice are they?



Everyone from the lifties to bartenders to grocery baggers would start conversations with you. It was really was a complete 180 from what I'm used to. On my flight to Kalispell, MT I sat next to a Whitefish local who woke me up to show me Glacier National Park from above and proceeded to tell me everything I could possible want to know about the area. :thumbsup:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

What camera are you using?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

gopro hero2


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

looks fun. one tip for u is to get the fog strips from gopro. it will fix the little spots u see. i also used some rain x on the front. seemed to work. 
ill be heading up to Schweitzer for the first time next week.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

509-pow said:


> looks fun. one tip for u is to get the fog strips from gopro. it will fix the little spots u see. i also used some rain x on the front. seemed to work.
> ill be heading up to Schweitzer for the first time next week.


thanks for the tips :thumbsup:

I ordered the camera 5 weeks before my trip and it kept getting delayed until I had to finally have the store ship it directly to me in Montana so I only had a few days to film with it.


----------

